

England first country to mandate programming in primary and secondary schools - juliangamble
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10410036/Teaching-our-children-to-code-a-quiet-revolution.html

======
NAFV_P
_Many teachers will have to re-train, and some schools are likely to struggle
to provide the computing resources needed to deliver the new curriculum._

This is what I first thought when I started reading the article. If a teacher
has trouble, it is likely that one of the students would step in.

From what I know, most OSes in English schools are Windows. I don't think it
is the best system for programming.

